
What a Better Social Network Would Look Like - elsewhen
https://onezero.medium.com/what-a-better-social-network-would-look-like-355e0a05ef0d
======
MR4D
This is wayyy overthinking the problem.

One thing in the article I thought was naive was becoming a nonprofit. A CEO I
worked with once summed it up best, “non-profit is a tax strategy not a
business strategy.”

A simple solution would be to get rid of advertising altogether, and go to a
paid subscription model.

Oddly, it would be cheaper for Facebook, as they would not have to support
their gigantic advertising infrastructure (servers, people, advertising
software development).

Yes, they would use lots of users that couldn’t afford it (or maybe have a
stripped down free tier), but it could be done.

I keep thinking of new features they have had that don’t involve advertising,
and I can’t think of anything significant recently (and no, dark mode doesn’t
count in my list). That tells me a lot.

